# 10 Acres for Sale in NC



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

*The best of both worlds!!! Country life with a short commute to ALL!!!

10 Beautiful acres in Person County, North Carolina. With lots of road frontage, no restrictions, perked until 2015 and horses allowed, this is a great site for building and/or a mini farm. If that's not enough 5 minutes from Hyco Lake with fishing, swimming, and boating. 35 minutes from the Airport, RTP (Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill) and 1 hour to the Triad (Greensboro, Winston-Salem, Highpoint) :bow: *

Make an offer.


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

I tentatively submit an offer of $10.00 pending inspection.

Photos would be nice. A link to the real estate listing site would be a huge benefit (if applicable). Taxes, block, lot, deed info, an address, something besides a single paragraph as your very first post trying to sell something that you've given no real information about.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

MikeC said:


> I tentatively submit an offer of $10.00 pending inspection.
> 
> Photos would be nice. A link to the real estate listing site would be a huge benefit (if applicable). Taxes, block, lot, deed info, an address, something besides a single paragraph as your very first post trying to sell something that you've given no real information about.


i'll go $25 and post pics of the Lake. : )


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

$30 no questions asked


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

MikeC said:


> I tentatively submit an offer of $10.00 pending inspection.
> 
> Photos would be nice. A link to the real estate listing site would be a huge benefit (if applicable). Taxes, block, lot, deed info, an address, something besides a single paragraph as your very first post trying to sell something that you've given no real information about.



Only serious offers will be considered. I'm asking $10K/acre, that's $100K. I'm negotiable.

But,:smack ,you're right.

I'll try to get those pictures on, I'm not very computer savvy but, my son may be able to help. It was listed but is no longer on the realtors site. I may be listing it again. Stay tuned.

Taxes? A little under $400 /year. Lot 3

The property is not in a subdivision. Doublewides, Modulars, and stickbuilt only. Perked for a 5 bedroom until 2015. 3 acres partially cleared, some overgrowth since purchase(2009).The rest of the property is wooded.


This 10 acre property is in Semora, that's 10 minutes from/outside the town of Roxboro, NC. 

Directions: Highway 57 to Longstore Rd. which turns into Maurice Daniel Road. Property is on your right on Maurice Daniel Rd. and begins just after the Knolls of Hyco and approx. end at the light pole.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

> Perked for a 5 bedroom until 2015.


What does this mean? The perk expires in 2015? How does that happen? Why for? Never heard of this before...


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

Doublewides, modulars and stickbuilts only is a long way from no restrictions as per the first post. which is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

If a realtor can't sell it you more than likely have it priced too high .


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Semora is about 20 minutes from me. Beautiful area there. I paid 5k an acre for the land surrounding me, but I had to buy 5 acres to get that price, probably 10 years ago. The lady had inherited the land and sold to me for tax assessed value. 

10k an acre in Semora is not at all out of line. The health department inspect and certifies for the perk. There is an expiration date, if you don't use the permit within so long a period. Just like a building permit. You can't get a building permit, and not do anything for 5 years, then start. Everything expires. It just is the way it is. Anybody that don't know that has never done any home building where you have to get permits. With the directions given, should be able to get a google earth picture. Let me try, I'll edit on this post if I can find it. 

here is a picture of the lot I found following her directions. county has evaluation at 77k. I made a kind of rough drawing of more or less the boundary lines.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

You say horses are allowed, does that mean other livestock are not?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

In most places real estate was selling for more 10 years ago than it is now . That was before the bubble burst . Not saying that is true in this particular case .


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

sand flea said:


> What does this mean? The perk expires in 2015? How does that happen? Why for? Never heard of this before...


After 2015 you have to renew the permit to build.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

firestick said:


> Doublewides, modulars and stickbuilts only is a long way from no restrictions as per the first post. which is it?


Singlewides and other nontraditional housing (yurts? I hope that's the word. etc.):teehee:are not permitted.

Semora is a lovely area near the lake. To ensure that it remains beautiful Doublewides, modulars, and stickbuilts are the only housing allowed. The asking price is in no way out of line. I think that's fair enough and I am negotiable.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

karenp said:


> You say horses are allowed, does that mean other livestock are not?


Of course not. Horses, cows, goats, chickens, turkeys.:bow:


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Regarding prices in that general area pre- vs post- 2008 "bust," I've been sort of idly searching values thereabouts, ranging out north of the Durham (Duke) and Chapel Hill (UNCCH) areas anyway, and can say that according to Zillow at least, there wasn't much effect in the close-in region. Within easy commute distance of those schools and the Research Triangle Park are a huge number of folks like tenured university faculty, well-paid employees of pharmaceutical research companies, not to mention a constant pool of undergrad and grad students who may change in exact name but not numbers for rental purposes. Durham was rated a few years ago in one of those sorts of polls as the #1 retirement place, or at least close, partly due to access to cultural events. Looking over the map, though, I'd have to say that's farther out (NW) from Durham than its economic sphere would extend. Durham's maybe 3X farther from the property than is Danville, VA, which is surely nothing of a cultural oasis. It's not quite within easy range of Durham and Chapel Hill by my standards. YMMV, of course, but looks to me likely 45 minutes into Durham and maybe an hour to RTP.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

DryHeat said:


> Regarding prices in that general area pre- vs post- 2008 "bust," I've been sort of idly searching values thereabouts, ranging out north of the Durham (Duke) and Chapel Hill (UNCCH) areas anyway, and can say that according to Zillow at least, there wasn't much effect in the close-in region. Within easy commute distance of those schools and the Research Triangle Park are a huge number of folks like tenured university faculty, well-paid employees of pharmaceutical research companies, not to mention a constant pool of undergrad and grad students who may change in exact name but not numbers for rental purposes. Durham was rated a few years ago in one of those sorts of polls as the #1 retirement place, or at least close, partly due to access to cultural events. Looking over the map, though, I'd have to say that's farther out (NW) from Durham than its economic sphere would extend. Durham's maybe 3X farther from the property than is Danville, VA, which is surely nothing of a cultural oasis. It's not quite within easy range of Durham and Chapel Hill by my standards. YMMV, of course, but looks to me likely 45 minutes into Durham and maybe an hour to RTP.



It seems you think somewhat like me.:buds: I chose this location after much research and shopping around. 

Not only was Durham rated as the #1 place for retirement but, also according to Black Enterprise, one of the best places for raising a family (schools, excellent healthcare, low crime, taxes, etc.) and one of the best spots for vacationing families.

I don't want to quibble over 10 minutes. The property is 10 minutes from Roxboro, and the town of Roxboro is only 30 minutes from Durham. Tops it only takes us 40 minutes to get to the Airport from the property.:banana:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

The desirability of types of properties vary from area to area . If you have a desirable type property for your area & have a market based fair price on it , it should sell fairly quickly . If it's properly advertised & sits on the market on & on & doesn't sell the reason almost always is the price .
I'm not in any way saying you are overpricing your property . I'm just stating my personal experience after buying & selling various properties in different areas .


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

WV Hillbilly said:


> The desirability of types of properties vary from area to area . If you have a desirable type property for your area & have a market based fair price on it , it should sell fairly quickly . If it's properly advertised & sits on the market on & on & doesn't sell the reason almost always is the price .
> I'm not in any way saying you are overpricing your property . I'm just stating my personal experience after buying & selling various properties in different areas .



No offense taken. I would like to gain some insight from your personal experiences. I've never sold a property in NC. What do you mean by "properly advertised?"

I tried to sell this property in 2012. Presently I'm living in NY so I used a broker but so far :shrug:. The contract expired 2013.

I'm heading to NC very shortly. I'll be staying but like they say, "the best laid plans of mice and men." I have to sell. Things didn't work out. We're unable to keep it. I put this thread on because I wanted to feel things out, see if I could generate some interest, and get some insight from members like you. 

I know I need some pictures on the thread but other than that I'd like some more suggestions as to how I can sell this property when I get there. 

Should I contract with another broker? Put ads in the paper? On line? Where? How muchdo they charge? :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

If you try to sell it yourself , tire-kickers will aggravate you to death . Everybody & their curious brother will want to come & look . A lot of them don't have access to enough money to buy anything . This was my experience .
One time of that was enough & from then on I used realtors . There is a lot of difference in realtors . Some work really hard full time to sell your property . Some agents have another job & sell real estate too .
The ones that really work for you will know what comparable properties are selling for , will know the markets that best suit your property & make sure your property is advertised there along with local listings .
For instance , if your property could be considered a good retirement property , a good agent will advertise in other states in areas people tend to leave when they retire . Due to the abilities of an agent I had , I sold a vacation home & property in the mountains of WV to a couple from the Florida Keys . 
I guess I am rambling on a bit so I'll just say , I believe in using an agent & do your research on the agents in your area before listing with one .
The best agents aren't usually the least expensive but they will usually sell your property quicker & at a better price .

lorichristie , a member on here is an agent & there may be others , there are also members that have been agents . The forums homesteading questions & countryside families get a lot more views . Perhaps if you posted in one of those asking for real estate agent advice you could get some professional advice . Worth a try .


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 3, 2013)

HERE ARE MY PICTURES!!!!:walk::hobbyhors


----------

